# Chains - What do you do ?



## fossyant (12 May 2009)

OK getting my new fixed iminently.

Can you get quick links for fixed 1/8th chains ? What do you do if a chain snaps - walk... or do you carry spare links and a multi tool/chain splitter.


----------



## Joe24 (12 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> OK getting my new fixed iminently.
> 
> Can you get quick links for fixed 1/8th chains ? What do you do if a chain snaps - walk... or do you carry spare links and a multi tool/chain splitter.



Yes, you can get them. They are the click ones if you know what i mean? Got a plate on one side with the rivet things in, tyhen you put a plate over that and a spring one to hold it.
I have a chain tool in my saddle bag incase my chain ever brakes, i should probably put a quick link in aswell just incase.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> OK getting my new fixed iminently.
> 
> Can you get quick links for fixed 1/8th chains ? What do you do if a chain snaps - walk... or do you carry spare links and a multi tool/chain splitter.


You popping over to show it off then at the next Cycle to Work day? 

I'm trying to convince the Wifey that I need a fixed... so far I'd say she was bordering on apathetic.


----------



## Joe24 (12 May 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> You popping over to show it off then at the next Cycle to Work day?
> 
> I'm trying to convince the Wifey that I need a fixed... so far I'd say she was bordering on apathetic.



You do need a fixed.
The main reasons to use are easy:
Fixeds cost less to run because less things go wrong. Because of this, you use your normal bike less, which brings down the cost of that, so overall you spend less money then what you normally would.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (12 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> You do need a fixed.
> The main reasons to use are easy:
> Fixeds cost less to run because less things go wrong. Because of this, you use your normal bike less, which brings down the cost of that, so overall you spend less money then what you normally would.


Yeah, apart from the actual cost of the bike... oh, and then the clipless pedals, oh and I need some new shorts as these don't go with the colour scheme... etc. etc. I don't think she'd buy that reasoning.


----------



## Joe24 (12 May 2009)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> Yeah, apart from the actual cost of the bike... oh, and then the clipless pedals, oh and I need some new shorts as these don't go with the colour scheme... etc. etc. I don't think she'd buy that reasoning.



Shhhh, dont tell her about all of that!!!! You just need to sneak all that in.
Or build one up slowly, and just bring odd bits in every so often and say you got given it/found it and hope she doesnt realise, then wheel out your new bike and ride off, very fast before anything is said


----------



## 4F (12 May 2009)

I carry a chain tool, a couple of quick links (as Joe described) and a spare 5 link section of chain. Thankfully I have not needed any of it out and about.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2009)

Sorted guys - will nab some links off the LBS.... and blag a quick link...sprocket remover (or will the old BB remover tools work ?), and a track nut spanner.

Sharky - yeh it will be at the June National one for us lot, and I do the monthly 'first Weds of the month rides as well. It's my first new bike for 15 years.....


----------



## 4F (12 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> Sorted guys - will nab some links off the LBS.... and blag a quick link...sprocket remover (or will the old BB remover tools work ?),



Yep that should be the same fit. I don't actually have a lockring on mine however but do have a back brake so it is road legal, not that I have used it since the first day and my first downhill


----------



## bonj2 (12 May 2009)

I've read that you should never have a power link on a fixed but I suspect it might be received wisdom/guff, 'cos if you're leg braking the chain isn't compressing, just the bottom of it taught rather than the top.


----------



## Joe24 (12 May 2009)

bonj said:


> I've read that you should never have a power link on a fixed but I suspect it might be received wisdom/guff, 'cos if you're leg braking the chain isn't compressing, just the bottom of it taught rather than the top.



Its fine to have one on, they are different to the ones ive used before.
You dont have to have a hand operated back brake on a fixed, because its fixed that counts as the back brake.
If you have a 3/32 sprocket on you can use a normal chainwhip. For the Lockring you can use a BB lockring tool. If you didnt know that already.
If you have a 1/8 sprocket you need a 1/8 chainwhip, so i always use a 3/32 sprocket with a 1/8 chain and chainring.

Oh, and if anyone does want any 1/8th chain to keep for just in case and they dont have any just lieing around, i have a long length that was on my bike before. It needs a clean and has abit of rust on it from sitting around but it will clean up fine and be fine to keep as spare. PM me if you want a few links, its just sat in my shed at the moment. Ive thought about making a 1/8th chainwhip out of it, but never got round to it.


----------



## 4F (12 May 2009)

bonj said:


> I've read that you should never have a power link on a fixed but I suspect it might be received wisdom/guff, 'cos if you're leg braking the chain isn't compressing, just the bottom of it taught rather than the top.



It's not a power link as such but a one time joining link which clicks into place


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2009)

Think a few spare links and a chain splitter will do !


----------



## Andy Pandy (14 May 2009)

Do chains ever break? I've had chains come off, but can't image it breaking.


----------



## Amanda P (14 May 2009)

1/8" chains just don't break.


----------



## dave r (15 May 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> 1/8" chains just don't break.



I have broken a 1/8" chain, it was old and had had a hard life. It happened on the first fixed I had, a Pollard I converted in the late eighties. I had just left the house and was barely into double figure speed but accelerating hard, the chain breaking almost threw me over the right side of the handle bar, then the chain wrapped around the back wheel locked it up and I started to travel sideways and come to a rapid halt. Just the exciting start to the day I did'nt need.


----------



## bonj2 (17 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Its fine to have one on, they are different to the ones ive used before.
> You dont have to have a hand operated back brake on a fixed, because its fixed that counts as the back brake.
> If you have a 3/32 sprocket on you can use a normal chainwhip. For the Lockring you can use a BB lockring tool. If you didnt know that already.
> If you have a 1/8 sprocket you need a 1/8 chainwhip, so i always use a 3/32 sprocket with a 1/8 chain and chainring.
> ...



I've got some spare 1/8 chain i think but what is the equivalent of a powerlink for 1/8 chain? where do you get those from? presumably I can't use one of my 9 speed powerlink, or do i just need a 7 speed powerlink if such a thing exists?


----------



## MajorMantra (17 May 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> 1/8" chains just don't break.



Tell this guy:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=504U_9yHYE8


Matthew


----------



## 4F (17 May 2009)

bonj said:


> I've got some spare 1/8 chain i think but what is the equivalent of a powerlink for 1/8 chain? where do you get those from? presumably I can't use one of my 9 speed powerlink, or do i just need a 7 speed powerlink if such a thing exists?



8 speed powerlink for 1/8th chain Halfrauds sell them in a pack of 3 for less than £3.00


----------



## Joe24 (17 May 2009)

Will an 8 speed one fit a 1/8 chain? 8 Speed is 3/32 isnt it, so it will be too narrow for 1/8
Or am i just more confused then normal?


----------



## Joe24 (17 May 2009)

Mine are like this one
http://www.theoldbicycleshowroom.co.uk/12-x-18-traditional-chain-link-96-p.asp
But the ones i use on geared bikes is different to this. 
Its probably the one you ment anyway. 
I had a quick look to see if there was a pack of them, but i cant find them, just found that one at that silly price


----------



## bonj2 (17 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Will an 8 speed one fit a 1/8 chain? 8 Speed is 3/32 isnt it, so it will be too narrow for 1/8
> Or am i just more confused then normal?



no, you're right - FFFF was probably thinking i use a 3/32 chain


----------



## rustychisel (19 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Will an 8 speed one fit a 1/8 chain? 8 Speed is 3/32 isnt it, so it will be too narrow for 1/8
> Or am i just more confused then normal?




It sounds a bit muddly, but you're right. 

The measurement refers to the distance between the chains inner plates (ie thickness of the sprocket teeth, essentially). 

7 speed, 8 speed and 9 speed are all 3/32 chains

1/8 is track standard. A 1/8 chain will fit on a 3/32 sprocket (and might slop side to side a bit, thus accounting for extra noise in the drivetrain), a 3/32 chain will not fit on 1/8 sprocket.


----------



## Greenbank (20 May 2009)

fossyant said:


> OK getting my new fixed iminently.
> 
> Can you get quick links for fixed 1/8th chains ? What do you do if a chain snaps - walk... or do you carry spare links and a multi tool/chain splitter.



Depends on the problem. I have a chain splitter, some spare links of chain and a bunch of Taya Sigma SC33 master-links (from Bikehut) along with the ones that come with the SRAM PC1-N chains that I use.

It's unlikely that the chain will snap cleanly enough that you can simply put it back together with a master-link. That means a chain tool is necessary. If a section of chain got mangled then I'd need the spare links to replace the small section.


----------



## fossyant (20 May 2009)

The LBS said he carries spares in the shop (it's not far off my work route) and more importantly, he said 'you won't snap that chain'...... I've never snapped a chain anyway, but it's a bit more critical on a fixed..... Got an Izumi chain, and it's 'well chunky' compared to the road bikes' chains....


----------

